# VFS global website



## agk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

VFS global are a nightmare - has anyone else tried to track their submitted visa application?

I did, last week after submission, to check that it works OK - worked fine.

Logged on just now, and they have changed the format - you now have to have a longer tracking number, mine isn't enough digits, so they have obviously changed it, without taking into account existing receipts issued.

Any thoughts?!?!?!


----------



## irishexpat (May 25, 2011)

Hmm. I was looking at that website a week ago as I must apply for a renewal of my spousal permit. I had some questions and emailed them. A week later, no reply. I resent the email today and got a full mailbox error. I suspect they aren't quite ready for full operations yet.

Not happy, need to know if I have to apply for brand new police clearance certs from SAPS and the Irish police as HA kept the originals when I applied for permanent residence in April.


----------



## agk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

try and phone the helpline, they have always answered when I've tried, really helpful too.


----------



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

Vfs website is a nightmare today.been trying to do my wife changing of conditions so that she can work and every 5mins or so im being kick off to the login page...


----------

